# What is your homepage set to?



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

I was wondering what everyone else used. I just have it set to MSN right now. Seems to do what I need - news, market info., hotmail link....


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

I dont know I guess it on my mood. But they all pretty much cycle around one day it might be google.com the next msn.com the next cnn.com the next dslreports.com next dbstalk. 

But pretty much thoue 5 just go around and around and around in a circle.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

msn.com


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No "home page". My browsers (NS/FF/IE) are all set to "blank". 

I open too many simultaneous iterations of browser windows to have them always going to the same URL - wastes bandwidth, too. I also use the hell out of the NS/FF personal toolbars. I even have a HOT button for a web-based local emergency radio scanner feed. All my financials are on a "GOTO", and multiple POP3 mailboxes are pulled down and combined via Webbox technology.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://pbase.com/
A photography site.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I use FireFox's tabs, so I actually have multiple home pages. The first is /. The second is my favorites from DSLReports, the next two are here and SatGuys (in oppose order on my work machine so the sites don't get jealous). Finally the last one is Groklaw.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I used to use DBSTalk but it would screw up my New Post index if I just wanted to launch IE to do a search or something. This computer and my 700 MHz machine are set to my default gateway Motorola Router Configuration login page, The 100 MHz machine is set to Yahoo and my Pocket PC is set to google.com/palm, only because it loads nice and clean.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine's set to TitanTv.com


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

"My Yahoo"


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

My Yahoo. 

Pretty slick page. I have personalized the content and layout just the way I like it with news, weather, sports, entertainment, tv listings, most emailed photos of the day, airfare watch list, you name it, its all right there where i can see it. Plus it has qutie a few background themes to choose from.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Msn on 2 sys's... edit... not Yahoo, but netscape...


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

about:blank


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

n8dagr8 said:


> I was wondering what everyone else used. I just have it set to MSN right now. Seems to do what I need - news, market info., hotmail link....


Mine is set to the moderator's forum of ComicBoards.com/TVShowboards.com, which is password protected. While I no longer have a direct hand in managing the day to day of the boards (I have three people who do that for me), I check on things and make sure there're no problems myself for the other co-owner need to have a say in.

Believe it or not, I check mostly here, Google News, Drudge, and my own websites. I don't do much blind surfing anymore.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Capmeister said:


> Believe it or not, I check mostly here, Google News, Drudge, and my own websites. I don't do much blind surfing anymore.


I believe it. When I surf, its generally looking for something specific, although I will then find myself going off on tangents. But I do it a lot less than I used to.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

My Yahoo


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yahoo - I am just so used to it and I like to read the news from the main headlines to see what is going on and can do a search from there.


----------



## Nikos09 (Oct 6, 2004)

My Yahoo

Got started with it years ago and now it's a habit. Open browser, look at email summary, scan most viewed stories, scroll down through the headlines, check my stocks and head over to my bookmarks to read the latest and greatest here and a few other news sites.

The habit allows my higher brain functions to focus on getting coffee into my system before hitting the email and starting another work day...


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

Foxnews


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My homepage (www.wildwizards.net) which I haven't updated in FAR too long.


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

Yahoo. I like to read the News Headlines and to check my Yahoo mail.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Wow. Am I the only guy that has it set to http://www.google.com ?

Still the best search engine, and I can jump to Google News as well......

(Plus it loads lickety split)


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

mine is set to firefox,link to google


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I used to have mine set to google.com because of how quick it would load up but liked to read the yahoo news. I believe google has a news page as well.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Mostly my sbc.yahoo account but I change it all the time depending the circumstances. If it's football season I might have it set to my favorite football team, you know God's chosen team! :lol: If it's NFL playoff time I might have it set to NFL.com. Same goes for the NBA and NHL. Oh wait, just kidding about the NHL part.


----------

